# Movie Trivia!



## CHScrew (Jan 4, 2007)

Ok, so here's how it works, Someone asks a "movie trivia question" (I'll start) and the first person to answer with the RIGHT answer gets a prize!!!
What is the prize you ask?... Good question, you get to throw out the next "movie trivia question." So, here we go...
I'll start this out easy. In the movit _Super Troopers_, What was the name of the beer company, at the end of the movie, that they used to bust the underage party?


----------

